

Why learning coding online will never beat classroom training - dan_siepen
http://coderfactory.com/posts/why-coding-online-will-never-beat-classroom-training

======
flashman
The (often unquestioned) assumption driving online learning is that it can be
as good as face-to-face learning (or good enough not to matter). Online
education's backers _must_ make this assumption because, as Upton Sinclair
said, 'It is difficult to get a man to understand something, when his salary
depends on his not understanding it.'

What if they turn out to be horribly wrong?

------
nicosaul
I see your point, but:

1) Most teachers aren't as awsome as you may be

2) Online tools are getting better and better

3) Web provides access to a much wider audience

4) You get the opportunity to learn from people that you couldn't in any other
case.

I think we need to work hard to find the way to mix the best of both worlds in
an efficient way.

------
frozenport
I skipped most of my classes as an undergraduate, now I am doing a PhD at a
top-tier institution. How do we reconcille, the boring and wasteful experience
of many classrooms with this article?

------
MichaelCrawford
there are many good reasons to go to college other than to gain the knowledge
taught in class.

While I can see the point of using online education to learn a specific skill
I need for my work, I very strongly prefer to attend a regular class.

